# {Project: Freeman} T77's Build Log / Benchmarks



## t77snapshot (Dec 10, 2010)

That's right! Freeman's Box is finally going under water. This is a simple log where I can keep track of my progress in water cooling my cpu and eventually future cards/ board. All parts were purchased used from my friends here @ TPU and I would like to thank johnnyfive for the majority of the goods. My goal from this liquid build is too reach 3.8Ghz on my Phenom II X4 920 


*Now lets start with the hardware:*

Koolance 2x140 Radiator     

XSPC RX120 Radiator 

BitsPower Compression fittings

Swiftech Apogee XT Block

EK DCP 4.0 Res/ MCP 4.0 Pump Combo 







This is a basic idea of the radiator placement, The 2x140 Koolance will be mounted on top and the RX120 will be in a push/push config mounted in the middle front drive bays.






I will be using a tubing size of 7/16 ID, 5/8 OD and running distilled +PT Nuke. The color will be either Black, Orange, or both...I have not decided yet. However I have some extra clear tubing that I will be using for leak tests.

*The before picture:*






I will be stripping my rig down right now....updates will soon fellow.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2010)

**Subscribed** Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2010)

great wire management!!

Subb'ed


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 10, 2010)

The breakdown...






I gotta drill some extra holes to mount the Koolance rad up top, Nzxt only provided holes for 120mm dual rads.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2010)

sweet! cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 10, 2010)

Super Duper!  I hope you do go with both orange and black.  You don't see many multiple color tube setups, and the ones out there look fantastic.

Do you have everything running on your mobo box?  Whenever I tear my rig down, half the time is spent keeping it piecemealed together so I can still game and visit TPU


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2010)

Subscribed Snapshot!!!! Can't wait to see this awesome system unfold! I have always admired the your HL case man!!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 10, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Super Duper!  I hope you do go with both orange and black.  You don't see many multiple color tube setups, and the ones out there look fantastic.
> 
> Do you have everything running on your mobo box?  Whenever I tear my rig down, half the time is spent keeping it piecemealed together so I can still game and visit TPU



You know what...your right MT, I should use both orange and black colors. I am running the other rig (cruncher), it is really nice to have a fully built 2nd rig in the same room.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 10, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 10, 2010)

Scribed. Nice to see a Half Life 2 case mod, it could easily make one of the best crazy and unique case mods on the interweb! Thats a nice and sexy rig you've got, keep it up. Wanna see the end product soon though!


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh this shall be good!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 11, 2010)

subbed! orange and black liquid w/ clear tubes.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 12, 2010)

*Updates:*

I have mounted the 140mm rad on the top and that was really tricky due to my lack of hardware and making sure I had the clearance to keep the ram clips accessible on my board. Unfortunately a small portion of the rad will not get airflow, so I hope this will not be a large problem? if so maybe I will replace it with a 120.2 rad.






Have any of your guys ever saved those weird random pieces of metal thinking...hmmm I could use this one day, but it never happens? well today it did! (see smiley)









NAVI_Z said:


> subbed! orange and black liquid w/ clear tubes.



I'm not using any of that uv coolant junk sorry, I will be running distilled water plus PT Nuke. I also decided to use gloss Black and uv Orange tubing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

why didnt you tell me about this ?? 


SUB'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2010)

Subbed 

Can you measure the width of that koolance rad? I need exact mm


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 12, 2010)

pretty nice so far ... I dont think the little bit of blockage will effect anything seriously so you should be good to go.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Subbed
> 
> Can you measure the width of that koolance rad? I need exact mm



there was only 1 2x140mm on koolance site 

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=963


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn, thought it was 2x120mm.

Found this anyways. Seems it could work in my build... 3 of them for 3000w+


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2010)

i see two enermax magmas in the first pic, what will you do with them?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 12, 2010)

awwwww yeahhhhhhh!!!

Good luck t77!!!! Subbed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Damn, thought it was 2x120mm.
> 
> Found this anyways. Seems it could work in my build... 3 of them for 3000w+



you need very high pressure fans for that one 30fpi is alot afaik


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in on this one.  Update please?


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2010)

Sub'd. Can't wait to see what the master of cable management can do with water


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

As you can see, there _is_ enough room for me to access the ram clips. (yes my cats hair is everywhere)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 13, 2010)

damn that is a tight fit up there!! very nice


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

I am using Gelid's GC-Extreme compound and ready to mount the block.







The block has been clean internally and is looking sharp!....well as sharp as my crappy camera gets.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's right! Freeman's Box is finally going under water. This is a simple log where I can keep track of my progress in water cooling my cpu and eventually future cards/ board. All parts were purchased used from my friends here @ TPU and I would like to thank johnnyfive for the majority of the goods. My goal from this liquid build is too reach 3.8Ghz on my Phenom II X4 920
> 
> 
> *Now lets start with the hardware:*
> ...



 Man thats a sweet logo in there


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2010)

posting to sub


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

That's pretty tight, but just right.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I am using Gelid's GC-Extreme compound and ready to mount the block.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/TIMcpu.jpg



Very clean TIM install!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> Very clean TIM install!!



Yes it is! What did you use to sprread it?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> Very clean TIM install!!





HammerON said:


> Yes it is! What did you use to sprread it?



a credit card.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> a credit card.



 That is a very expensive "applicator" 

Subbed


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

*Ghetto mod!!!!*

oh right so I ran into a problem when I mounted the top rad, I couldn't screw down the back corner part of the top plastic bezel because the radiator is in the way of the screw holes. 






I managed to find a plastic strap with an adhesive backing and stick it to the bezel.











I then drilled a hole so I could pull the strap tight and screw it down thus holding the top bezel down to the case. As long as I dont knock it around to much it should be fine.











I guess this could be in the ghetto mod section too.


----------



## Loosenut (Dec 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> a credit card.



Can I borrow it to spread some TIM too?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

where will you mount the fans?on top of the rad?

lookin good so far


----------



## gumpty (Dec 13, 2010)

Subbed.

Top notch ghetto mod there.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> where will you mount the fans?on top of the rad?
> 
> lookin good so far



Lets answer that with a picture





^stock pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

nice


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2010)

So, do the fans fit under the top panel then?


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice T77, I want to see it finished.-


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

t_ski said:


> So, do the fans fit under the top panel then?



Yes.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 13, 2010)

sweet


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

The second radiator (RX120) will be mounted in the front 5.25" drive bays. I will be using two Noctua NF-P12's as the push\pull fan config. I was originally going to use one Noctua and a stock CM fan but decided to use the stock fan elsewhere. I am trying to improve the acoustics on this semi-new build. Also using the clear tubing just for exact length cuts for when I get the black/ orange tubing.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2010)

Yah, buddy!
Looks like there was some other jazz going on around the corner that you didn't take pics of.

Those are some spendy rad fans.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2010)

They are a bit more expensive than your run-of-the-mill variety, but they have a higher static pressure that makes them ideal for rads.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2010)

You're right.  I was confusing them with the S12, which I have heard have poor rad performance.


----------



## Munki (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh mi....sexy. Looking berry g00d home skallit! 

/me Hunts fer da Subscribe button! :B


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lookin good man! What else needs to be done? You have all the rads pump and res and blocks mounted correct? Lets see some temps!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok the test loop is finished and is being checked for leaks. Now I am just waiting on the official tubes to arrive before I perform the full cable management build. As you can see, It will be very easy to throw a GPU block in the loop as well.








The one thing that pissed me off is that I couldn't get both compression fittings to it on the block. Why would Swiftech do that? so for now I am just running a ghetto hose clamp.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok the test loop is finished and is being checked for leaks. Now I am just waiting on the official tubes to arrive before I perform the full cable management build. As you can see, It will be very easy to throw a GPU block in the loop as well.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG0347.jpg



Looking good.

BTW, what's in that V3 in the pic? I also have that case along with a Tempest as well, and I used to run GTX285 SLI. Am I being followed ?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Looking good.
> 
> BTW, what's in that V3 in the pic? I also have that case along with a Tempest as well, and I used to run GTX285 SLI. Am I being followed ?



haha weeeird! great minds think alike.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> haha weeeird! great minds think alike.



...and fools seldom differ


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good man  How long do you leak test?


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok the test loop is finished and is being checked for leaks. Now I am just waiting on the official tubes to arrive before I perform the full cable management build. As you can see, It will be very easy to throw a GPU block in the loop as well.
> 
> The one thing that pissed me off is that I couldn't get both compression fittings to it on the block. Why would Swiftech do that? so for now I am just running a ghetto hose clamp.
> [/url]



t77, you simply need to rotate the inlet!  You say in your main post that you are using the Apogee GTZ, but from the looks of it you have the Apogee XT ???  I can't tell if that's the GTZ or the XT block you have but it looks like there are some metric/allen screws that will allow you to rotate the inlet.

You'll have to drain your loop unfortunately, but you can do it like this -
















I stole all this infos from Swiftech's main page - swiftnets.com

I will warn you - Swiftech makes great products... However, they hide from you and their support is non existant.  Go ahead, call them on the phone, go to their forums, see how many unanswered and unattended threads there are.

Oh, and if you call you'll likely get this dumb sounding blonde (maybe she's hot, IDK, her name is Michelle) - Whatever problem or query you have she'll ask you to email the information to michelle@swiftech.com - Well, everytime I've ever called in and sent an email I get no reply from anyone and nobody I reach has any idea what the F*ck is going on.  WTF kind of way is this to run a company?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 15, 2010)

Subbed because this is awesome. I read the title as freshman under water.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome, looking great! btw this pic is for you...





I've been playing throuh HL2 again on my comp with the HD3200 and a mod adding EP2 graphics to HL2. I have to run at lower res but it still looks pretty good and i get between 30-60fps. not bad for onboard gfx.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 15, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> awesome, looking great! btw this pic is for you...
> 
> I've been playing throuh HL2 again on my comp with the HD3200 and a mod adding EP2 graphics to HL2. I have to run at lower res but it still looks pretty good and i get between 30-60fps. not bad for onboard gfx.



Cinematic Mod 10


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 15, 2010)

yea that's a good one too but some things it changes too much. also my HD3200 would die with that lol. The mod I'm using is a little simpler. it replaces the resource files with those of EP2 and so my other mods also look like EP2 as far as graphics quality. wish i could remember the name of the mod...

anyway... looking forward to seeing the end result t77

edit: found the mod http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1093025


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice.  I imagine that now you are hooked.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 15, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> t77, you simply need to rotate the inlet!  You say in your main post that you are using the Apogee GTZ, but from the looks of it you have the Apogee XT ???  I can't tell if that's the GTZ or the XT block you have but it looks like there are some metric/allen screws that will allow you to rotate the inlet.
> 
> You'll have to drain your loop unfortunately, but you can do it like this -
> 
> ...



Thanks for correcting my typo in the OP, yes it is the XT model. I remember viewing these pics from the Swiftech site but didn't even notice mine had been switched the other way. I will fix that once the new tubing comes in. Thanks for the info 



xBruce88x said:


> awesome, looking great! btw this pic is for you...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=39552&stc=1&d=1292383837
> 
> I've been playing throuh HL2 again on my comp with the HD3200 and a mod adding EP2 graphics to HL2. I have to run at lower res but it still looks pretty good and i get between 30-60fps. not bad for onboard gfx.



Haha that's awesome! I love your avatar too


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

When's the new tubing come in? Is that thing all leak tested yet? I wanna see some temp results!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 15, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> When's the new tubing come in? Is that thing all leak tested yet? I wanna see some temp results!



Tubing should be here by Friday, no leaks what so ever, and I haven't had a chance to hook everything up yet because of work. Hopefully I will have time later today..


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Tubing should be here by Friday, no leaks what so ever, and I haven't had a chance to hook everything up yet because of work. Hopefully I will have time later today..



Hope so too! Im anxious to see this


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking fantastic t77!!! and yes, all you have to do is swap that one fitting around and you should have no problems getting that compression fitting to work.

BTW.. that loop looks AWESOMELY familiar  !


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> BTW.. that loop looks AWESOMELY familiar  !



ahhhhh you caught me J5 I was wondering when you were gonna notice that.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ahhhhh you caught me J5 I was wondering when you were gonna notice that.



I see what you did there. 

Looking awesome t77!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 17, 2010)

Geglamash said:


> Alright, makes sense. Are your two 140mm fans intakes or exhausts? What the airflow break down? :thinking:



For now I'm just keeping the airflow traditional (see pic), I have two 120mm fans as push/pull intake on the front radiator, another intake fan below that and as for the top rad I have the two 140mm fans exhausting out the top. 






Another quick pic of the build atm..


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking good so far


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Thanks for correcting my typo in the OP, yes it is the XT model. I remember viewing these pics from the Swiftech site but didn't even notice mine had been switched the other way. I will fix that once the new tubing comes in. Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's awesome! I love your avatar too



yea i love HL series lol. my other 2 fav are Starcraft and CnC. (i know rts) I'm anxiously waiting for the Blackmesa Source mod to finish.

Setup is looking good!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 17, 2010)

My original plan was to do black and orange tubes, well I couldn't seem to find Orange tubing in the size (7/16"ID, 5/8"OD) I wanted so I have decided to just do Black tubes with UV Orange Coils. I did find two sites that sell orange tubing in that size but they are both outside the US. I'm not a big fan of the coil look, but I think incorporating the orange on black will turn out quite nice with this theme case anyway. Plus black tubing is such a neutral color I probably can use it for a future build as well.

site 1
site 2






Now for the tricky part....I want to use uv cathodes to make the Orange coils glow, but I have noticed that the uv lights also illuminate the window with a sorta purple reflection eww! So I am going to try and use my custom Orange cathodes for the window and the UV ones for the coils/ Orange paint...not sure if they will work well together.







_btw, I just finished my OCCT tests...I will post temps here shortly._


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2010)

I performed a small 10% overclock (2.8 to 3.0) and ran OCCT tests to check the temps and see if it needs improvement. I know the voltage is high for such a small oc, but I wanted to push the temps test and see it it leave some head room. Well sure enough I am not satisfied with the load temps and I think I need to reconfigure my fan setup and cool the radiators a better way. The temps are not bad, but I feel I can do better.

*Idle:*





*100% load:*





cpu-z


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

i think as you say, that if you add some fans for a push/pull config on that rad you will definately get some better temps, im guessing 5c or so, and that would be nice


lol nice http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ngerung-30cm-sleeved-orange-black::15765.html


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 18, 2010)

That must be a cool chip?!?  

My 940 hits 44-50+ (depending on ambient) at full load, at stock volts, 3.6-3.8 MHz.  That is with a 2.120 & 3.120, same pump, 2 res, and 5870 block.  I'd say you're doing pretty well.

One thing that has alway had me puzzled:  My 940, which is supposed to be stock at 1.35v, has always shown 1.41 at full load.  Maybe that's why I never have to give it more juice, to 3.8, that is.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol nice http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ngerung-30cm-sleeved-orange-black::15765.html



Hell yeah! I'd rock those fo sho now find them in the states?




MT Alex said:


> That must be a cool chip?!?
> 
> My 940 hits 44-50+ (depending on ambient) at full load, at stock volts, 3.6-3.8 MHz.  That is with a 2.120 & 3.120, same pump, 2 res, and 5870 block.  I'd say you're doing pretty well.
> 
> One thing that has alway had me puzzled:  My 940, which is supposed to be stock at 1.35v, has always shown 1.41 at full load.  Maybe that's why I never have to give it more juice, to 3.8, that is.



Yeah these temp tests were done with just one 285 card in the case. I will be running two of them when the build is finished and these cards run pretty inside the case so I am expecting temps will be way higher after final build....that is unless I run better/ more fans and/ or wc the cards.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I've had my tubing and coils for a while, but I've been so busy with the holidays that I had to put the project on hold. I have also decided to throw another radiator on the rear fan mount because I intend to run low noise/rpm fans (maybe some Yate Loon's) in the case and the extra rad should help with temps. You can never have to many rads right?

I bought two different shades of UV Orange coils too see which one matches my case paint the best. 






addition rad:


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Look's good man! That black tubing is gonna look sick now with the orange and black theme! My i7 should be here tomorrow and my mobo should be here sometime next week  Just gotta order some ram after christmas now and the build will be complete! Then just to change the color scheme of the case to black and red.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You can never have to many rads right?


nope, i can support that statement! especially if you want to go silent, more rad is never a wrong option. if i had the money, i would buy me triple laings,a heap of deltas/EBM papst and a 1-2 of the new moras, for each rig.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Look's good man! That black tubing is gonna look sick now with the orange and black theme! My i7 should be here tomorrow and my mobo should be here sometime next week  Just gotta order some ram after christmas now and the build will be complete! Then just to change the color scheme of the case to black and red.



I bet it will tough just watching that i7 just sitting there taunting you.....oc me mwahahaha!



Velvet Wafer said:


> nope, i can support that statement! especially if you want to go silent, more rad is never a wrong option. if i had the money, i would buy me triple laings,a heap of deltas/EBM papst and a 1-2 of the new moras, for each rig.



Thank you.

Yeah that would be a sick setup _if_ you had the money. I should get the rad in the next week and finish building this loop and start clocking!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yeah that would be a sick setup _if_ you had the money. I should get the rad in the next week and finish building this loop and start clocking!


ah, im pleased with my hexa-triple renault rad... its not the newest one 
(25years+ of service), but its kinda like a granddad that drives off annoying kids with his walking stick 

yeah im waiting for results, im interested in what temps you may get


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 24, 2010)

I was poking around and came across this review comparing Yates with the P12.
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/yate_loon_d12sl-12_120mm_case_fan_review/5

Personally, I have really been wanting to give these fans a try.  If I do, I'll let you know.
http://www.noiseblocker.de/en/Multiframe120.php


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

lookin good T77 !! 

now be done with this fucker


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I bet it will tough just watching that i7 just sitting there taunting you.....oc me mwahahaha!



Oh it will forsure man! Oh well at least i getta look at a 200 paper weight for now till i get the rest of my components!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

Good idea there with another rad

Tubbing looks nice


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

*Now for the cosmetics!*

Ok, so I have two different colors of Orange coils and a set of UV cathodes or Orange Cathodes:










This one below looks good on black tubing without lighting, but has no effect on the UV glow.
















However this one has a nice UV reactive color to it but looks dull and transparent on the black tubing _without_ lighting.
















I have decided to NOT to go with UV cathodes and just use the non-uv Orange coils. That way I get the strong Orange color without the use lights.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the darker orange non uv is closer to the color of your original setup.  Nice looking


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I think the darker orange non uv is closer to the color of your original setup.  Nice looking



Thanks MT 

I finished the build finally! I will post full pics in a few minutes....then off to the overclocks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

id take dark orange coils too

show us the pics dammit


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Agreeded! I just finished my i7 setup as well! Pics of your rig firist  What are you doing with those UV cathadoes?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

*Final Shots!*

My Tempest is complete









































*The Cable Management:*





















Thanks for watching


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 4, 2011)

looks amazing dude, great job  I am thinking about modding my Phantom but have no concept in mind yet


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

no words needed just......


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 4, 2011)

(fih) the don said:


> no words needed just......:d



;~)


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2011)

Props for the excellent cable management, _but..._

you really need to get rid of that red SATA cable... :shadedshu


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Props for the excellent cable management, _but..._
> 
> you really need to get rid of that red SATA cable... :shadedshu



ahhh I know.....I had an orange one like the other that was too short I would prefer black sata cables all together.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Props for the excellent cable management, _but..._
> 
> you really need to get rid of that red SATA cable... :shadedshu



and of that absolutely wrong colored noctua fan... another xig would be great... maybe a black smoke, with white leds, if you dont want the orange model again?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and of that absolutely wrong colored noctua fan... another xig would be great... maybe a black smoke, with white leds, if you dont want the orange model again?



who doesn't like puke color fans?

I have another Orange Xig fan here, but my other goal with this build was the acoustics. The Xig fan on the side panel has a voltage resister on it to cut back on noise. For some reason the other Xig fan makes a loud humming sound. I am still exploring different fans to find the low noise-to-performance ratio. I am kinda getting over the fancy leds and stuff. I also have some Yates, Enermax and stock CM fans. I really want to check out some of those Gentle Typhoon.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> who doesn't like puke color fans?
> 
> I have another Orange Xig fan here, but my other goal with this build was the acoustics. The Xig fan on the side panel has a voltage resister on it to cut back on noise. For some reason the other Xig fan makes a loud humming sound. I am still exploring different fans to find the low noise-to-performance ratio. I am kinda getting over the fancy leds and stuff. I also have some Yates, Enermax and stock CM fans. I really want to check out some of those Gentle Typhoon.



i guess the enermax are your best bet, as they have magnet bearings which are silent and very perfomant


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree the Noctua fans don't match, but I was giving you credit for them being very good fans for radiators


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2011)

"very" good?
what word do you use for deltas and the like?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2011)

Most of the Delta's I've seen have been too loud for my tastes.  I like my San Aces, but they have a slightly metallic sound at 5v (where I run them 99% of the time).  Panaflos are nice, too.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Good stuff, MOAR pics!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 4, 2011)

Good job t77! Makes my Tempest look fugly in comparison!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Most of the Delta's I've seen have been too loud for my tastes.  I like my San Aces, but they have a slightly metallic sound at 5v (where I run them 99% of the time).  Panaflos are nice, too.


mine are from EBM-Papst, and i can only say they vibrate quite strong, but if the vibration is
dampened, they are silent except from the sounds of rushing air


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mine are from EBM-Papst, and i can only say they vibrate quite strong, but if the vibration is
> dampened, they are silent except from the sounds of rushing air



Small price for awesome cooling!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

Today the overclocking begins! I will start with the stock clocks of 2.8Ghz so I can log the before temps. 

*idle temps @2800mhz* 







*load temps @2800mhz*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2011)

Those temps look freakin' great bro.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those temps look freakin' great bro.



They certainly do!  Good luck t77!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Small price for awesome cooling!


Indeed, and i think one day i will mod the fans with a piece of rubber in each corner, so they have their silencers already integrated! 
But regarding the pricing... EBM-Papst should be one of the most expensive fans i know.
Just look up "EBM Papst 4414N", the cheapest i found one for, was about 30$


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 5, 2011)

Those are awesome temps, I'm sure overclocking will be amazing with this setup.


----------



## Reventon (Jan 5, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> My Tempest is complete
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/ApogeeXT.jpg
> 
> ...



Sick rig, looks great, sure it performs as well as it looks.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've got some san ace thermally controlled fan's if your looking for performance yet quiet. They are 120mmx38mm fan's that are good on rad's and being thermally controlled when your chip is under loado they will speed up to cool better and when your rig is idle the fan's will slow down because their isn't the heat there.

Let me know if you wan't them, im needing to get some money for a new PSU for my rig.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2011)

looks good so far alot cleaner than my normal builds. just a little thing but what if the 2 different color oranges were hot and cold...idk i always thought it would be cool to try but i dont bother with anti kink...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I've got some san ace thermally controlled fan's if your looking for performance yet quiet. They are 120mmx38mm fan's that are good on rad's and being thermally controlled when your chip is under loado they will speed up to cool better and when your rig is idle the fan's will slow down because their isn't the heat there.
> 
> Let me know if you wan't them, im needing to get some money for a new PSU for my rig.



Thank you for the offer, but I prefer to manually control the speed of my fans. I will look into these San Ace fans anyway and see how well they run on different voltage settings. Some fans are not controller friendly, they can produce really annoying noise at for example 5v.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Thank you for the offer, but I prefer to manually control the speed on my fans. I will look into these San Ace fans anyway and see how well they run on different voltage settings.



Anywhere from 0-30c the fan's spin at 1300rpm, then from 30c-40c they slowly ramp up to a total speed of 2600rpm giving you 102cfm. Im debating on mounting them on my h50 or if i should just sell them. Decisions decisons, upgrades upgrades


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2011)

You just need to paint the red parts of your cards orange now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> looks good so far alot cleaner than my normal builds. just a little thing but what if the 2 different color oranges were hot and cold...idk i always thought it would be cool to try but i dont bother with anti kink...



I am interested in your question, but I don't fully understand what your asking? hot and cold 






I myself have _never_ liked the anti-kink coils, but it was the only option to incorporate the color Orange in the tubing because 7/16ID, 5/8OD fails to exist in the color Orange.:shadedshu



Wile E said:


> You just need to paint the red parts of your cards orange now.



You know a few people have mentioned that....I have decided not to mess with the stock coolers because I do not want to void any existing warranties. However I was thinking of placing Orange transparent film over it to help hide the red color maybe.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 5, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I am interested in your question, but I don't fully understand what your asking? hot and cold



I'm only guessing, but I think he meant water temp as it's flowing around the loop.  Hot going into the rad and cold coming out of it, etc.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I'm only guessing, but I think he meant water temp as it's flowing around the loop.  Hot going into the rad and cold coming out of it, etc.



Exactly what I mean


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

But then he would need to run UV lighting just for hot or cold. I personally like the UV reactive coils, but hey it's your computer  Also im only 16 so usually kid's like all that flashy lighting stuff


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2011)

No uv light is uv light its going react with the coils


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, but as far as i know he was just planning on running the orange cathadoes with the non UV reactive coils.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> You know a few people have mentioned that....I have decided not to mess with the stock coolers because I do not want to void any existing warranties. However I was thinking of placing Orange transparent film over it to help hide the red color maybe.



Sissy.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Sissy.





No, hardware failure seems to find me all the time and I have always taken very good care of my stuff. Just my _bad luck_ of the draw I guess.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2011)

What brand cards are they? A lot let you remove the stock cooler at will.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> No, hardware failure seems to find me all the time and I have always taken very good care of my stuff. Just my _bad luck_ of the draw I guess.



I have a similar problem with Gigabyte mobo's 4 out of the 6 I have bought were DOA, 1 out of 6 was faulty, so I have a 1 in 6 record of buying a Gigabyte motherboard that's not faulty or DOA out of the box.wtf:


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> What brand cards are they? A lot let you remove the stock cooler at will.



They are Evga's. 

I would have no problems removing the cooler I know, but altering the appreance (painting) I assume is against a companies RMA policy. 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I have a similar problem with Gigabyte mobo's 4 out of the 6 I have bought were DOA, 1 out of 6 was faulty, so I have a 1 in 6 record of buying a Gigabyte motherboard that's not faulty or DOA out of the box.wtf:



I hear ya! I've had 3 boards, 2 cards, 1 monitor, 1 fan controller and a hdd die on me over a course of almost 3 years.


----------



## xrealm20 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great man, and your stock temps are awesome!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 6, 2011)

god i love your case, always have.. nice to see you still modding it up.  Keep up the good work man!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 6, 2011)

moar pics!!!!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 6, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I have a similar problem with Gigabyte mobo's 4 out of the 6 I have bought were DOA, 1 out of 6 was faulty, so I have a 1 in 6 record of buying a Gigabyte motherboard that's not faulty or DOA out of the box.wtf:



By anychance, do you see one of your board in the sign?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> By anychance, do you see one of your board in the sign?
> http://www.2dayblog.com/images/2010/december/550x-gigabyte-madeintaiwan1.jpg



somehow, they assfucked themselves with this unique piece of art... if you look at it, and think about it for a moment, it cant be more ironical, than advertising your country with a display of dead motherboards


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW great job with the case man! I was thinking of doing a half life themed case, but I think I'll do one for Starcraft 2


----------

